# Bowe Bergedahl is facing desertion charges



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

Apparently BHO didn't make such a great trade sending 5 prisoners back to the battlefield for this traitor. I'm guessing there will be a quiet Presidential pardon down the road a piece.

GW


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Not surprising, after all John Kerry is Secretary of State. The same John Kerry who during the Vietnam War accused his fellow soldiers of committing war crimes while the war was still raging on and while many were still being held captive in North Vietnamese POW camps.


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

And yet, if BHO had left him behind, we'd be hearing about how he didn't care enough about US servicemen to spring him free ... 

Getting a little sick of the hate.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

SailDesign said:


> And yet, if BHO had left him behind, we'd be hearing about how he didn't care enough about US servicemen to spring him free ...
> 
> Getting a little sick of the hate.


Psst. It's for good reason.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

desertman said:


> Not surprising, after all John Kerry is Secretary of State. The same John Kerry who during the Vietnam War accused his fellow soldiers of committing war crimes while the war was still raging on and while many were still being held captive in North Vietnamese POW camps.


Kinda like Hanoi Jane. Her actions in North Vietnam resulted in approximately 100 American servicemen being killed.* That bitch should have been executed.

* According to Jim Rowe in his book, "Five Years to Freedom".


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

SailDesign said:


> And yet, if BHO had left him behind, we'd be hearing about how he didn't care enough about US servicemen to spring him free ...
> 
> Getting a little sick of the hate.


It's not hate Sail, I have no motivation for hate. If I were a family member of one of the soldiers that died searching for the deserter then I would be motivated to hate.

On the other hand no one will know for sure if their family member serving in the military will be harmed or killed by the animals that BHO let out of GITMO. Not hate there

either, just throwing my opinion around a bit. Sorry if I offended you.

GW


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

goldwing said:


> It's not hate Sail, I have no motivation for hate. If I were a family member of one of the soldiers that died searching for the deserter then I would be motivated to hate.
> 
> On the other hand no one will know for sure if their family member serving in the military will be harmed or killed by the animals that BHO let out of GITMO. Not hate there
> 
> ...


"Offended" would be a bit strong. Let's just say it's been one of those days and I'm getting tired and sensitive.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

SouthernBoy:


> That bitch should have been executed.


Same for Kerry, or at least life at hard labor. He's living in the lap of luxury now, traveling the world like some kind of big shot all on the taxpayers dime. Only in America! Un-freakin' believable. To think he could have been president. Now we have a black militant as leader of the free world. Point out the truth and you are labeled a hater. Notice how much those on the Left loved GWB? Never heard any of them spew any hate, ever.  They can dish it out but they sure can't take it.


----------



## jtguns (Sep 25, 2011)

I hope they find a dark deep hole and drop him in and the cover and forget. May he die in prison after a long and painful time in said deep dark hole. Wish he would be joining hanoi jane in the same hole where she should have gone to many, many years ago.
Just my thoughts from a Veteran, Oh yea Pres carter for his pardon of the draft dogers form the 60' and early 70"s.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

As an aside. I googled Obama for the meaning of the name. SURPRISE! The answer came up "crooked". His first name means "lightning" in Hebrew, (he ain't a jew) in the Arab

language it means "blessing". So my translation via Google is President Blessing Crooked.

GW


----------



## AirForceShooter (May 6, 2006)

Anybody take my bet he never goes to General Court?
A deal gets cut: either DD or BCD , loss of pay and rank.

NO jail time

AFS


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

SailDesign said:


> And yet, if BHO had left him behind, we'd be hearing about how he didn't care enough about US servicemen to spring him free ...
> 
> Getting a little sick of the hate.


The word 'hate' has become just another liberal catch-all noun/verb distraction that prevents having to discuss a position on its merits. It is so much easier to say "everybody hates me" or accuse someone of racism than it is to try to argue a position that is not logical.

BHO has consistently made sweetheart deals with the sworn enemies of this country and snubbed historical allies for no logical reasons, so why doesn't that qualify him as a hater of the American system? Does he hate the British because he returned the bust of Winston Churchill? Does he hate Israel because he treats their elected leader like 'the help?' Did hate prompt him to release top secret information about Israel's national defense to the entire world amid negotiations with the country that wants to annihilate them (and us)? Does he hate his political opponents because his appointees in the various bureaucracies target them at every opportunity?

The five terrorists BHO released in this trade would be the equivalent of generals in Islamic terror organizations. So, in effect, he has put untold numbers of American soldiers at risk for a deserter who is known, without question, to have laid down his rifle and walked over to the enemy. I would have to conclude that BHO hates the US military, because he is spitting on everything that they have achieved.

Forgive me - you must think I'm a hater, for even mentioning such things.


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

Bisley said:


> <snip>
> 
> ... for a deserter who is known, without question, to have laid down his rifle and walked over to the enemy.
> 
> <more snip>


Amazing - I thought the US ideal was "innocent until proven guilty" although I realise it isn't actually written down anywhere.

I just naively assumed that a Court Martial was to DETERMINE if he had done that or not.

Silly me.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

Two words Sail, FOREGONE CONCLUSION. Might not be fair but I think it is right.

One fact is that the little bed pisser wasn't taken, he left under his own misguided volition. Another fact is because he did, at least four other soldiers died trying to get 

him back.

The last point that may not have been mentioned is that BHO has promised to close GITMO and will stop at nothing to get it done. He couldn't give a rats a$$ about the 

traitor Bergdahl, he just wanted an excuse to empty out a few more cells at GITMO.

GW


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

SailDesign said:


> Amazing - I thought the US ideal was "innocent until proven guilty" although I realise it isn't actually written down anywhere.
> 
> I just naively assumed that a Court Martial was to DETERMINE if he had done that or not.
> 
> Silly me.


Sail, we do still use that process. Unfortunately, that's why Al Sharpton who owes $4mil in back taxes is still walking around on the street spewing his race baiting bile against the country.


----------



## CW (Mar 20, 2015)

SailDesign said:


> ...... Let's just say it's been one of those days and I'm getting tired and sensitive.


Sounds like some down time on the pistol range with friends would help.

I wished I had grabbed that NRA Group Therapy shirt when I had the chance at Bass Pro.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

SailDesign said:


> "Offended" would be a bit strong. Let's just say it's been one of those days and I'm getting tired and sensitive.


I think somebody needs a hug.

GW


----------



## TurboHonda (Aug 4, 2012)

Bisley said:


> The word 'hate' has become just another liberal catch-all noun/verb distraction that prevents having to discuss a position on its merits. It is so much easier to say "everybody hates me" or accuse someone of racism than it is to try to argue a position that is not logical.
> 
> BHO has consistently made sweetheart deals with the sworn enemies of this country and snubbed historical allies for no logical reasons, so why doesn't that qualify him as a hater of the American system? Does he hate the British because he returned the bust of Winston Churchill? Does he hate Israel because he treats their elected leader like 'the help?' Did hate prompt him to release top secret information about Israel's national defense to the entire world amid negotiations with the country that wants to annihilate them (and us)? Does he hate his political opponents because his appointees in the various bureaucracies target them at every opportunity?
> 
> ...


I wish I'd said all that. Hater doesn't carry the same clout as racist yet, but some people are steadily working on it. Bless their hearts.


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

CW said:


> Sounds like some down time on the pistol range with friends would help.
> 
> I wished I had grabbed that NRA Group Therapy shirt when I had the chance at Bass Pro.


And therein lies the problem. My range dates have been non-existent for over 2 weeks, and I have a shiny new 10/22 that has never been fired sitting at home waiting... I'll be better next week - still liberal, but better.


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

TurboHonda said:


> <snip>
> 
> Bless their hearts.


:buttkick:


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

goldwing said:


> I think somebody needs a hug.
> 
> GW


No, someone needs to get out from under his deadlines and down to the range. SOON!


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

SailDesign said:


> - still liberal, but better.


?????????? isn't that an Oxymoron??? Like "Army Intelligence" and "Government efficiency"????? :mrgreen:


----------



## Lee Hunter (May 25, 2011)

My older brother spent a year as an active combat infantryman in Vietnam from '68-'69. Don't get me going about Hanoi Jane. Being morally opposed to something is acceptable. Aiding and abetting the enemy is not acceptable. Yes, Jane Fonda should have been arrested on a charge of treason when she had the audacity to return to the U.S.

If this Bowe Bergdahl actually did what he allegedly did, he should also be arrested on a charge of treason. But everyone, no matter how heinous the crime(s) they're suspected of committing, have the right to due process. Emotion charged cases involving lynch mobs and hang ropes is never the answer to real justice.

Yes, I am also itching to get to the range to run some more tests with various .357 SIG loads. And this coming Tuesday my wife and I intend to do just that. Of course she will be mainly shooting her pet G19/G4.


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

RK3369 said:


> ?????????? isn't that an Oxymoron??? Like "Army Intelligence" and "Government efficiency"????? :mrgreen:


Nope! This is how I define liberal. And it is always better than "greedy"



Merriam-Webster said:


> 1
> a : of, relating to, or based on the liberal arts <liberal education>
> b archaic : of or befitting a man of free birth
> 2
> ...


No.5 there really states my political views, but the rest apply equally.


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

SailDesign said:


> Nope! This is how I define liberal. And it is always better than "greedy"
> 
> No.5 there really states my political views, but the rest apply equally.


How did "greedy" get into the discussion??? I don't consider myself "greedy". I pay my taxes and other bills. I do my part to support all the worthless, useless dependents on society that nobody really wants to take care of... I'd hardly call that "greedy".. I've been working for about 45 years or so and still haven't made my first million, or if I have, I've also spent most of it, so "greedy" doesn't enter into the equation.

You are overstressed. Get past your deadlines and chill, bro.

Enjoy the weekend. I won't poke ya with the stick any more today.


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

RK3369 said:


> How did "greedy" get into the discussion??? I don't consider myself "greedy". I pay my taxes and other bills. I do my part to support all the worthless, useless dependents on society that nobody really wants to take care of... I'd hardly call that "greedy".. I've been working for about 45 years or so and still haven't made my first million, or if I have, I've also spent most of it, so "greedy" doesn't enter into the equation.
> 
> You are overstressed. Get past your deadlines and chill, bro.
> 
> Enjoy the weekend. I won't poke ya with the stick any more today.


"Greedy" crept in as the opposite of liberal/generous/open-handed, and was not intended as a personal affront. Apologies if it felt that way.

Range-date on Sunday - all will be well.


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

SailDesign said:


> "Greedy" crept in as the opposite of liberal/generous/open-handed, and was not intended as a personal affront. Apologies if it felt that way.
> 
> Range-date on Sunday - all will be well.


knew you were just out of sorts today. sorry for continuing to rattle your chain. Had a pretty crappy week myself so far, but IT'S FRIDAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY. I'm hitting the range this weekend too.


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

RK3369 said:


> <snip>
> sorry for continuing to rattle your chain. Had a pretty crappy week myself so far, but IT'S FRIDAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY. I'm hitting the range this weekend too.


Not to worry - someone was going to rattle it today - might as well be you. 

And YES!!!! Friday.


----------



## CW (Mar 20, 2015)

Liberal :: et( libre [books] + al [inclusive]) thus one who reads a lot of books, ie a librarian or one who supports library activities.

Enjoy your time off.


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

CW said:


> Liberal :: et( libre [books] + al [inclusive]) thus one who reads a lot of books, ie a librarian or one who supports library activities.
> 
> Enjoy your time off.


Counting on it. Wife will be working Sunday, so I can extend range time a lot.


----------



## CW (Mar 20, 2015)

SailDesign said:


> Counting on it. Wife will be working Sunday, so I can extend range time a lot.


Just don't make her jealous with your improved target scores.


----------



## TurboHonda (Aug 4, 2012)

I was slightly surprised that the word "greedy" was the first antonym that came to mind when the word "generous" was used. I ran a quick check to see if it was in the top ten. This is what I came up with.

*Direct Opposite of generous*

stingy, ungenerous, meanspirited, niggardly, meager, cheap, meagerly, scrimpy, cheeseparing, near, hardfisted, tightfisted, skinny, stingy, close, scrimy, chinchy, tight, grudging, closefisted, mingy, ungenerous, penurious, penny-pinching, meagre, beggarly, parsimonious, mean, meanspirited, miserly, chintzy, avaricious, greedy, rapacious, ignoble, petty, covetous, illiberal,

*Indirect Opposite of generous*

meagre, meagerly, penny-pinching, meager, unforgiving, close, niggardly, cheap, miserly, closefisted, beggarly, scrimpy, chintzy, parsimonious, tightfisted, near, scrimy, uncharitable, cheeseparing, penurious, grudging, chinchy, tight, hardfisted, mean, mingy,


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

TurboHonda said:


> I was slightly surprised that the word "greedy" was the first antonym that came to mind when the word "generous" was used. I ran a quick check to see if it was in the top ten. This is what I came up with.
> 
> *Direct Opposite of generous*
> 
> ...


You obviously have WAY too much time on your hands....


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

TurboHonda said:


> I was slightly surprised that the word "greedy" was the first antonym that came to mind when the word "generous" was used. I ran a quick check to see if it was in the top ten. This is what I came up with.
> 
> *Direct Opposite of generous*
> 
> ...


You obviously have WAY too much time on your hands....


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

SailDesign said:


> Amazing - I thought the US ideal was "innocent until proven guilty" although I realise it isn't actually written down anywhere.
> 
> I just naively assumed that a Court Martial was to DETERMINE if he had done that or not.
> 
> Silly me.


A lot of facts are known in this case, and a jury will determine guilt or innocence, if one ever convenes. The fact that there have been no charges, after a full year, is due to political pressure on the military to suppress the obvious. The evidence needed to either convict or exonerate Bergdahl has not changed in that year, and will not change over the next year that his trial is delayed. Do you deny that an indictment could have been brought immediately upon his release from the Taliban, had Obama not been trying to justify his release of five major terrorists?

Due process does not include delaying the inevitable, so as to minimize political fallout.


----------

